# Froglet die off



## Ckie100 (Jul 6, 2016)

So I was out of town overnight got home today and 8 out of my 14 Azureus froglets have died. They had food, nothing has changed in their habitat there was one that was just almost dead and seemed like it didn't have good use of its extremities as well as some tremors in the toes. Anyone experienced something similar? Set up is simple towels replaced every other day at the latest, leaf litter and plant clippings. I am at a loss my only thought is something bacterial. I have moved the remaining six to a new rubbermaid but not sure what else to do at this point. 

Any help appreciated, thank you.


----------



## Ckie100 (Jul 6, 2016)

Supplementation is Repashy calcium plus, I don't feel this is a supplementation issue due to the fact of how fast this has occurred.


----------



## CAPTAIN RON (Mar 29, 2010)

Heat or cold issue is the likely cause imo!


----------



## Ckie100 (Jul 6, 2016)

There has been no change to the temperature in the room, I have about 20 other species in the same room and nothing other than these froglets has been an issue.


----------



## srrrio (May 12, 2007)

What type of ventilation does your enclosure have?


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

I think Sally is on the right track here. 

Some comments 

Ed


----------



## Trojan (Oct 15, 2014)

I apologize ahead of time if this is dumb. I had something similar happen but my brother was taking care if my frogs for me. Bless his heart it was my fault. But he was supplementing consistently with vitamin A instead of calcium. When I found this out I stopped and the die off stopped. I think that in high quantities vitamin A is pretty toxic. Other guys know more than me about this on the board but could this be part of the issue? 

Or is it overcrowding? Nitrate buildup in growout tank? Too many flies causing stress. Babies get stressed crazy easy.


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

Trojan said:


> But he was supplementing consistently with vitamin A instead of calcium.


What supplement was he using and for how many days? 



Trojan said:


> When I found this out I stopped and the die off stopped. I think that in high quantities vitamin A is pretty toxic.


So is calcium, or D3 ..... 



Trojan said:


> Or is it overcrowding? Nitrate buildup in growout tank? Too many flies causing stress. Babies get stressed crazy easy.


Froglets are in general not as sensitive as people think if they have been properly taken care of as that provides them with the ability to cope. Nitrate isn't as toxic as ammonia and the toxicity requires a higher level of nitrate. In addition, if the substrate is acidic then the nitrogen cycle doesn't occur as it is curtailed at acidic pHs which also render the ammonia relatively non-toxic as it is converted to ammonium. 
In small fairly sealed containers it is pretty easy to allow CO2 to buildup and that can cause the deaths and symptoms seen in the above froglets. In general if your going to be gone for a few days just skip the adding the extra feeders with the bait station as that can be a source of higher levels of CO2. 

some comments 

Ed


----------

